# Surprisingly positive Dr visit



## Mapleroo

Hi Ladies 

I had a Dr visit today that I was a little worried about. I told him that we are currently trying to have another baby and he didn't look at me like I was crazy! He didn't think that I was too old, he even gave me some 'tips' kind of embarrassing, but I lived through it :wacko: I was all prepared for him to be quite negative about the whole thing, however all in all it was a very positive experience. I know we shouldn't have to have anyone else's approval before TTC, but it did make me feel better having the support of my Dr. Now I feel like we can officially begin the journey! 

I am currently on day 7 of my 32 (ish) day cycle. I have ordered a thermometer and opk's but they haven't arrived yet. I'm hoping they get here this week. Once they do come, can I start charting right away mid cycle? Or is it better to wait for the start of the next cycle?


----------



## Solstyce

That's great news! How old are you?


----------



## Electricat

Just put in the first day of your last cycle and you're good to go...you can start putting in how you feel, all the specific and secondary signs and that, and then start putting in the temps when your thermometer arrives.
The more data you have, better it is for future charts =)


----------



## Mapleroo

Solstyce- I am about to turn 36, I know it'n not quite over the hill, but googling the medical community re 'having a baby at 36' isn't all that encouraging So I have been quite worried...

Electricat-Yes that definitely makes sense, better to have a little info than none at all. Im so excited to start:happydance:


----------



## Solstyce

Mapleroo said:


> Solstyce- I am about to turn 36, I know it'n not quite over the hill, but googling the medical community re 'having a baby at 36' isn't all that encouraging So I have been quite worried...
> 
> Electricat-Yes that definitely makes sense, better to have a little info than none at all. Im so excited to start:happydance:

I feel the same as you and I'm not quite 35 yet. I hope I am not made "high risk" due to my age. My 2 pregnancies were very healthy and I carried full term. I didn't even have morning sickness or miss work. But now, many years later, I am very nervous because of my age!


----------



## Mapleroo

Yes that concerns me also. I had Hyperemisis with my other pregnancies which made me high risk. The plan is to manage it better this time around by being more proactive. But other than that everything was fine. Crossing fingers for a very uneventful 9 months for us all!


----------



## jem77

What were some of the "tips" your Dr shared? I'm 36 and so freaked out about TTC not being easy. 
We conceived my DD 3 months after stopping BCP. That preg was wonderful... We conceived #2 when DD was just about 6 months on our first try, I was 35. Sadly we lost that baby at 14 weeks. 
We have been trying Since Feb and only BFN's. I'm 36 now and just so worried! I know I will be high risk because of my age and previous loss.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo- with my last pregnancy I was kind of worried about the response from doctors and midwifes etc too; but they all said the same 'not classed as older until 40 these days ' lol -Now at 39 (40 this summer) I am again worried what they'll say/ think this time lol 

Good luck to you, you are still a young chick xxx


----------



## Solstyce

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo- with my last pregnancy I was kind of worried about the response from doctors and midwifes etc too; but they all said the same 'not classed as older until 40 these days ' lol -Now at 39 (40 this summer) I am again worried what they'll say/ think this time lol
> 
> Good luck to you, you are still a young chick xxx

I hope that's true for me about not being classified until 40!


----------



## Mapleroo

jem77 said:


> What were some of the "tips" your Dr shared? I'm 36 and so freaked out about TTC not being easy.
> We conceived my DD 3 months after stopping BCP. That preg was wonderful... We conceived #2 when DD was just about 6 months on our first try, I was 35. Sadly we lost that baby at 14 weeks.
> We have been trying Since Feb and only BFN's. I'm 36 now and just so worried! I know I will be high risk because of my age and previous loss.

I am so sorry jem77 that you lost your baby :hugs: 

Well his "tips" (other than being embarrassing!) weren't anything earth shattering. Mostly stuff that we have heard before...like don't BD 5 times a day, thats counter-productive, every other day around ovulation is best. But before ovulation (and if it's been a while) be sure and BD 1 or 2 days before so that you don't get old sperm (that wont get me pregnant, he said!). And the jewel of the bunch, the moment that made me wish the floor would open up and swallow me...if you don't feel like BDing to get some fresh sperm before ovulation, tell him to go into the bathroom and do it himself!!! I damn near died on the spot!:blush:

I am hoping I get pregnant first try more so that I don't have to go back and get some more insights.

Not sure my "tip" section was the help you wanted, but hopefully it put a smile on your face :winkwink:

Where are you at right now in your cycle? Or are you taking a bit of a break?
I am so excited right now, but I am such an impatient person, I worry too about it taking a long time, I fear I will easily get discouraged. Maybe this will be our lucky month:thumbup:


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo- with my last pregnancy I was kind of worried about the response from doctors and midwifes etc too; but they all said the same 'not classed as older until 40 these days ' lol -Now at 39 (40 this summer) I am again worried what they'll say/ think this time lol
> 
> Good luck to you, you are still a young chick xxx

Haha thanks! I was just telling someone today that is fearing turning 30 that they are still a spring chicken. Its all perspective isnt it!?

That's pretty much what the Dr told me too. Apparently 35 is the new 25, and maybe now that you are at the 40 stage, it's now the new 30 :thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Haha thanks! I was just telling someone today that is fearing turning 30 that they are still a spring chicken. Its all perspective isnt it!?
> 
> That's pretty much what the Dr told me too. Apparently 35 is the new 25, and maybe now that you are at the 40 stage, it's now the new 30 :thumbup:

Definitely hoping so lol :haha:

And Solstyce- you are definitely just a young chick too :thumbup:

See to be honest, I never even considered my age really .... until coming on to the forums and finding out that there were actual areas and threads for 'over 35's' lol . I have friends who only started their families at mid thirties and are planning at least one more baby each xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Haha thanks! I was just telling someone today that is fearing turning 30 that they are still a spring chicken. Its all perspective isnt it!?
> 
> That's pretty much what the Dr told me too. Apparently 35 is the new 25, and maybe now that you are at the 40 stage, it's now the new 30 :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely hoping so lol :haha:
> 
> And Solstyce- you are definitely just a young chick too :thumbup:
> 
> See to be honest, I never even considered my age really .... until coming on to the forums and finding out that there were actual areas and threads for 'over 35's' lol . I have friends who only started their families at mid thirties and are planning at least one more baby each xxClick to expand...

Oh absolutely. Most of the people i graduated high school with are just starting their families. I think the reason why I feel so old is just because of my other kids ages. This year I will have a 13, 12 and 8 year old:cry: I think if I was just starting, I wouldn't be feeling so ancient lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Totally agree -although I am older than you this time trying to conceive; but even when falling pregnant my youngest which was 3 years ago at the young age of 36; I remember feeling a bit older because I had much older children .

My older ones are now 18, 15 11 and the wee one 2years8months lol

Good Luck this cycle - Is this your first this time around? Are you charting etc or just going with the flow? We are just BD'ing like crazy (normal for us anyway lol) and keeping fingers crossed; think we have done all we can this cycle, now we wait lol (or I do, DH is blissfully unaware of such things lol)

xx


----------



## jem77

Thanks for the "tips"! I would have died too. So funny, but totally embarassing! And it did help....I had no idea about old sperm :haha:

I'm CD 6 today. I think we'll start the every other day on Monday and everyday once next weekend rolls around. I so desperately want another baby. I love being a mom! I have several preg friends....one just had a baby a few days ago and one is due 5 days after I was. I kills me every time I see her.....even though I a very happy for her. 
Sometimes life just sucks! But it does work in mysterious ways! 

Good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Wannabubba#4-How do your older kids feel about the babies? 

Well this is our first month 'officially' ttc. Previously I just monitored my cm. This time around I really wanted to start charting so I have ordered a thermometer and opk's but still haven't received them. According to my calculations I am entering my fertile Window and *should* ovulate later in the week. My extremely unscientific ways of figuring out my fertile days have served me well over my previous pregnancies, but I am counting on it being more difficult this time around. So all week we plan to be 'busy' and see where that gets us. 

I wish you all the best, please keep me posted :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Jem77-I am on cd11 so we are pretty close. We are also on the every other day schedule starting today! 
It must be so hard seeing your friend that is due around the same time :hugs: Your lucky month will come. :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Wannabubba#4-How do your older kids feel about the babies?
> 
> Well this is our first month 'officially' ttc. Previously I just monitored my cm. This time around I really wanted to start charting so I have ordered a thermometer and opk's but still haven't received them. According to my calculations I am entering my fertile Window and *should* ovulate later in the week. My extremely unscientific ways of figuring out my fertile days have served me well over my previous pregnancies, but I am counting on it being more difficult this time around. So all week we plan to be 'busy' and see where that gets us.
> 
> I wish you all the best, please keep me posted :)

They don't know we are TTC again lol but last time
DD (at the time age 15) was SO delighted to hear we were having a baby, and she has been a wonderful help ever since he has been born, she totally dotes on him :hugs:
DS1 (12 back then) was a bit whatever :shrug: -as long as baby didn't share HIS room lol; probably a bit embarrassed at his parents still dtd lol; but has been brilliant since and is fab with his wee brother.
DS2 (was 8) - was so chuffed -thought he was going to be the problem one, maybe a bit of jealousy but he is fine; not as helpful and hands on as his older siblings but very protective of his lil bro and loves to mess around with him on occasion.
Not sure how the next one will go down - my DD will maybe be a bit sad because she is now at the stage of life where she is looking to move away, and has lived away this past year in Halls studying - she worries about her and the LO not having a good relationship as it is. The bigger boys will prob be like 'not again':blush::blush: but get on with it,
We really want Dawson (2yo) to have a close sibling. Someone to grow up with, go through school with and enjoy the holidays etc with -the older children are brilliant with him, but he is more like an only child a lot of the time.

xxx totally unscientific with first three lol -didn't even 'know' about BBT etc lol -then we temped with number 4 and NTNP this time (for abit hha


----------



## Mapleroo

Wannabubba#4-That's great that your kids have been so positive about your little guy. 
Before I agreed to having another one (dh has been keen for a while lol) I spoke to my kids to see how they would feel about another brother or sister. My dd who is 11 was thrilled and would love a little sister. My youngest son is 8 and, like you thought, I figured he would have a problem with it, but he was he excited too, but wants a brother! So they have decided that I should have a boy and a girl (twins). Umm yeah! One of the upsides of having a child like my 12 year old is not having to deal with things like jealousy from him because he is just so loving and accepting of everyone, plus he especially loves babies. I still asked him though and he was happy. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo - I think I would be scared to broach the subject before, in case for whatever reason it didn't happen :( or even what if they said No lol
That's so lovely to know in advance that your kids are so happy about it all 

I haven't told anyone we are ttc - scared of negativity from most folk - Was more or less told by my mum that we wouldn't be having anymore, cos 4 was enough lol (she had 4 too, so not as if she had a small family herself lol) I had severe spd last pregnancy( on crutches since wk16) , so I know ppl are concerned about me going through that again; but I have been doing extensive pilates and pelvis floor exercises especially and am determined that even if I do get it, then I will maintain much more mobility this time. Hoping to get to 12 /13 weeks before telling anyone ;) After first scan anyways xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo - I think I would be scared to broach the subject before, in case for whatever reason it didn't happen :( or even what if they said No lol
> That's so lovely to know in advance that your kids are so happy about it all
> 
> I haven't told anyone we are ttc - scared of negativity from most folk - Was more or less told by my mum that we wouldn't be having anymore, cos 4 was enough lol (she had 4 too, so not as if she had a small family herself lol) I had severe spd last pregnancy( on crutches since wk16) , so I know ppl are concerned about me going through that again; but I have been doing extensive pilates and pelvis floor exercises especially and am determined that even if I do get it, then I will maintain much more mobility this time. Hoping to get to 12 /13 weeks before telling anyone ;) After first scan anyways xx

I agree. For the next one (#5-if we even get a #4!) I wouldn't say anything-but this time because it would be such a big change for everyone, I did want to get their feelings on the subject.
I think your mum and mine have read the same parenting book!
My mum knows and she wasnt totally impressed either :nope: I get HG and the last one was the worst. We don't have any family around (they are in Australia and the US) I think she is concerned about how we will all cope when I am laid up. My plan is to be very proactive this time and the hope is that it wont get as bad. I nipped it in the bud very early with #2 because #1 was still a newborn:dohh: So fingers crossed things workout the way I plan them too!!:haha:


----------



## Mapleroo

Jem77-How are things going with you??


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope you don't get HG this time around - they say every pregnancy is different so you might not :) I had MS (which lasted all day) last time around and that was horrendous enough but not as severe as HG - I was able to keep food down if I ate small regular meals and drank ginger ale which helped. It got better at week 13-14 and then by wk 16 I was on crutches with spd lol -makes me kind of wonder why I am doing it again haha (only kidding)

Last time my car was crashed into (side slammed) when I was only about 12weeks pregnant though, and the physio felt like maybe that had an impact on my pelvis as well as general pregnancy and hormone related pelvic weakness and pain - I am kind of in denial at the moment lmao!!! I WILL NOT GET SEVERE SPD THIS TIME lol!!!

Going crazy here, symptom spotting lol -promised myself I would not even think about til AF late this time but have found myself analysing everything haha; and getting desperate to POAS . I was originally planning on testing 30th Apr- if no AF but am now thinking 23rd haha -setting myself up for a fall aren't I ?


----------



## jem77

Mapleroo said:


> Jem77-How are things going with you??


I'm hanging in there. I have a baby shower at work tomorrow for a friend who is due 5 days after I was. I'm happy for her, but I don't know how I am going to get through it. My emotions are all over the place!
CD 8 today so I will start OPK'ing. Still drinking my Fertilitea! 
How's it going for you? Are you in the TWW yet?


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hope you don't get HG this time around - they say every pregnancy is different so you might not :) I had MS (which lasted all day) last time around and that was horrendous enough but not as severe as HG - I was able to keep food down if I ate small regular meals and drank ginger ale which helped. It got better at week 13-14 and then by wk 16 I was on crutches with spd lol -makes me kind of wonder why I am doing it again haha (only kidding)
> 
> Last time my car was crashed into (side slammed) when I was only about 12weeks pregnant though, and the physio felt like maybe that had an impact on my pelvis as well as general pregnancy and hormone related pelvic weakness and pain - I am kind of in denial at the moment lmao!!! I WILL NOT GET SEVERE SPD THIS TIME lol!!!
> 
> Going crazy here, symptom spotting lol -promised myself I would not even think about til AF late this time but have found myself analysing everything haha; and getting desperate to POAS . I was originally planning on testing 30th Apr- if no AF but am now thinking 23rd haha -setting myself up for a fall aren't I ?

The 23rd??? I don't know if I can wait that long lol

Here's to a very smooth and highly uneventful 9 months when we eventually get our BFP's!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

jem77 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Jem77-How are things going with you??
> 
> 
> I'm hanging in there. I have a baby shower at work tomorrow for a friend who is due 5 days after I was. I'm happy for her, but I don't know how I am going to get through it. My emotions are all over the place!
> CD 8 today so I will start OPK'ing. Still drinking my Fertilitea!
> How's it going for you? Are you in the TWW yet?Click to expand...

I hope the shower wasn't too upsetting for you :hugs:

What is fertilitea? 

No I'm not in the 2ww yet. I thought I was in my fertile Window, but I don't have any CM at all (sorry tmi!) and I always have cm, so I don't know what is going on. My opk's *still* haven't arrived :grr:, so I'm feeling a bit lost. Not sure where I am at....


----------



## wannabubba#4

jem77 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Jem77-How are things going with you??
> 
> 
> I'm hanging in there. I have a baby shower at work tomorrow for a friend who is due 5 days after I was. I'm happy for her, but I don't know how I am going to get through it. My emotions are all over the place!
> CD 8 today so I will start OPK'ing. Still drinking my Fertilitea!
> How's it going for you? Are you in the TWW yet?Click to expand...

Hope you are okay - must be so hard especially at times like this :hugs:


----------



## jem77

Thanks ladies! I made it through the day. It was hard, but so nice to see my friend happy. 
A woman I know told me, I need to be at peace with what happened and be happy in order to conceive again. I just don't think I can truly be happy until I do.... I'm a mess :(

Here's a link to Fertilatea....I bought it off Amazon. Hopefully it works!

https://www.fertilitea.com/

How are you ladies today?

:dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

I feel so bad for you Jem77, I do hope your time comes very soon :flower:

Thanks so much for the link for the tea, I will look it up.

I received all of my goodies yesterday, and at cd14, I would say just in the nick of time! I temped for the first time this morning at 5:30:growlmad: but I am telling myself that it is training for the sleep deprivation that comes along with a baby :thumbup: I have taken a few OPK's and they have all been negative, but tonight I have EWCM (sorry, probably waaayyyy tmi).So at least I know now that I am getting close. The problem is though that I am going away this weekend (without the OH :dohh:) so I am really hoping everything happens before I leave. It's really quite typical really.

Im really not sure about this whole temping/testing thing. In theory I think it's a great idea, but in reality I think it could very well send me around the bend :wacko: Definitely something to be said for letting nature take its course.


----------



## jem77

Mapleroo said:


> Im really not sure about this whole temping/testing thing. In theory I think it's a great idea, but in reality I think it could very well send me around the bend :wacko: Definitely something to be said for letting nature take its course.

I drive myself crazy with the OPK's. I couldn't imagine temping too!

Get in as much bd'ing as possible before you go away! Make sure to have a stock pile in there so when the egg drops they will be waiting! :haha:

I think I am allergic to the tea :( I have been getting hives right after I drink it. But I'm afraid to stop mid cycle. Not sure what it will do to my cycle....

Ugh.... The trials and tribulations of TTC.....

Good Luck!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Totally agree with Jem77 -sperm can live up to 7 days so plenty of BDing until you go lol 

xx


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Totally agree with Jem77 -sperm can live up to 7 days so plenty of BDing until you go lol
> 
> xx




jem77 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> Im really not sure about this whole temping/testing thing. In theory I think it's a great idea, but in reality I think it could very well send me around the bend :wacko: Definitely something to be said for letting nature take its course.
> 
> I drive myself crazy with the OPK's. I couldn't imagine temping too!
> 
> Get in as much bd'ing as possible before you go away! Make sure to have a stock pile in there so when the egg drops they will be waiting! :haha:
> 
> I think I am allergic to the tea :( I have been getting hives right after I drink it. But I'm afraid to stop mid cycle. Not sure what it will do to my cycle....
> 
> Ugh.... The trials and tribulations of TTC.....
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...

Stockpile! You ladies are hilarious :haha: 

Jem, thats too bad that you may be allergic to the tea. Did you find it was helping? Is it possible to reduce how much you have so that you can still benefit from it, but not get the nasty reaction? I tried this cereal about a year ago. It is this health food type with lots of extra "goodies" in it. I LOVED it, but a week or two after starting it, my face got really itchy and hot. I figured out it was the cereal, but wanted to keep using it if I could as it was helping with my digestion. Instead of having it every day, I had it every other day and I didn't react to it. Just a thought...:shrug:

Back from my weekend away and I am exhausted! Waaaay too much shopping. I am pretty sure I didn't ovulate while I was away. I am yet to get a +OPK and even though I had a day of very scanty EWCM last week, I have a lot more today that is cloudy but stretchy, so I am thinking I am maybe getting closer this week. Time will only tell I guess.

How are you both doing? 
Donna, have you resisted the urge to test??


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad you had a nice weekend and lots of retail therapy :)

And even better you never missed O day and with all that BD'ing to make up for too ;)

I did test on Saturday BFN obviously - wish I had waited; but only so I could test today lol and that was my last HPT

Not long now to find out either way, getting my hopes up and getting excited (and trying not to haha) I have the same symptoms as last pregnancy right now -increased creamy CM (always feeling wet sorry TMI) and HUGE veiny heavy boobies -gone up a cup size and need to wear a bra or they are painful (and I don't have a large bust by any means)

Might buy pack of two HPT today , one for tomorrow or Wednesday (if I can wait) and one for thurs/fri 

Know I should just wait until AF late lol 

xxx


----------



## jem77

Good luck Wannabubba! Sounds very positive! Keep us posted!

Mapleroo, glad you had a nice weekend get away! Hopefully you O in the next few days, and it works out now that you're home!

I tried making the tea a bit weaker and that didn't help...still got hives. So I stopped taking it, and switched to capsule form of Vitex and red raspberry leaf, both of which are in the tea, and have been fine with those. 

I got a smily face yesterday morning! Hoping to have the energy to bd tonight. We DTD Fri, Sat and Sun. Hopefully that will be enough. I'm tired! :blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

oh well BFN -had to be done though, was driving myself mad - now I am waiting for AF or at least waiting to be late to test again xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry about your BFN, Donna. But your not quite out yet, right!? 

Jem, that is too bad about the team, but great that you can take tablets and hopefully get the same results. Good luck with all your baby making! Ahh its a hard life, but someone's got to do it! 

I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. This morning FF put me at 3dpo! Apparently I did O on the weekend! I was just shocked as I had waay more EWCM on Sunday and Monday than I did before I Od. And we only BD once 3 days before O and the day after. So while not entirely impossible, I would say highly unlikely this will be my month :(

Baby dust to you :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Quite bummed about my ovulation date today but then I get a call from DS aide at school to let me know he had a seizure :cry: He has had epilepsy since he was a baby, but over the older years has been well controlled. A year ago they came back and he has been good until now. I know this is early days, but maybe with my DS not being 100%, it wasn't meant to be my month and that is why things worked out the way they did. :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww Mapleroo -hope your DS is okay, and recovering from his seizure 
As for O date, you can still be in with a chance, don't lose all hope yet xx

I am due AF tomorrow, so am waiting to see - was so tempted to test today AGAIN lol but will wait until tomorrow now(or maybe Fri) - I find I test, then its BFN so I spend an age tilting it, holding it up to the light lol, then taking it apart, then imagining that it was probably faulty to start with lol, or just not sensitive enough lmao!!!! 
Should just wit until AF officially late, test and hopefully get 2 strong bold lines xxx

Jem - Great news on your smiley face -good luck xxx


----------



## jem77

Mapleroo... Sorry to hear about your son. I hope he's feeling.

I'm very confused about O this month. I got a smily face on Sun. I tested again Mon to make sure it was negative, and it was. I started getting ewcm on Mon ( I really thought I O'd Mon afternoon). Ewcm on Tues, And again this morning, so I tested again and got another smiley face! We Dtd Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon. Took the night off last night.... Now I regret it. Not sure why I get another smiley face.... Ugh! What 's going on?


----------



## wannabubba#4

jem77 said:


> Mapleroo... Sorry to hear about your son. I hope he's feeling.
> 
> I'm very confused about O this month. I got a smily face on Sun. I tested again Mon to make sure it was negative, and it was. I started getting ewcm on Mon ( I really thought I O'd Mon afternoon). Ewcm on Tues, And again this morning, so I tested again and got another smiley face! We Dtd Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon. Took the night off last night.... Now I regret it. Not sure why I get another smiley face.... Ugh! What 's going on?

maybe O twice (rare but does happen )- perfect if you want twins lol

xx


----------



## jem77

Twins would be very hard, but such a blessing! I don't temp, so I'll never know.... Guess we'll have to Dtd again tonight! This is so exhausting and stressful! I just want a sticky bean!

FX'd the witch stays away for you tomorrow!


----------



## smurfy

jem77 said:


> Mapleroo... Sorry to hear about your son. I hope he's feeling.
> 
> I'm very confused about O this month. I got a smily face on Sun. I tested again Mon to make sure it was negative, and it was. I started getting ewcm on Mon ( I really thought I O'd Mon afternoon). Ewcm on Tues, And again this morning, so I tested again and got another smiley face! We Dtd Fri, Sat, Sun and Mon. Took the night off last night.... Now I regret it. Not sure why I get another smiley face.... Ugh! What 's going on?

They say you can also catch you surge on the way down,but it seems quite a few days apart.

You may have not ovulated yet then, but your BDing looks good, go again tonight, having a day off will make the sperm very good also. What day are you now?


----------



## jem77

Smurfy, I'm CD 17 today. Last 2 cycles were 28 days, 30-31 days before that. i used to have 35 day cycles before my MC, seems they have progressively been getting shorter. So, not impossible this one will be longer than 28 days. Just not sure what to think anymore!
Might have to start teasing DH through text so he's ready when he gets home from work! Lol


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks girls for your words:flower: DS is great now. Sends the rest of us into a tizzy and within an hour is completely back to normal and leaves the rest of us flustered and takes us three days to get over it :wacko:I was lucky enough to be able to speak to his Neurologist and has given us instructions to increase his meds. So fingers crossed that will be the end of that for a while:winkwink:

Ok so after my trip I was pretty sure I hadn't ovulated, but gearing up to around sunday or monday due to my loads of EWCM on sunday. Then monday I still had lots and monday evening I started having mild cramps and then a sharper pain on my right that just lasted a few seconds and then more cramps and tummy generally feeing a bit tender. I don't get ovulation pain every month, but have had it in the past at around the same time. Then after taking my temp on tues morning, FF puts my ovulation day on Saturday:saywhat:. This confuses the whatsit out of me because I didn't feel as though my EWCM matched with that (as far as baby making goes, CM has served me very well in the past) plus the o pain on monday night. Tues morning I am also dry. So this morning I take my temp and lo and behold, FF puts my O date at MONDAY!!! So this morning I am quite happy to know that I am not going crazy and that my body in all its craziness hasn't betrayed me like I thought it had:happydance:

So thankfully we DTD on sunday (the day before O), which means I am in with a fighting chance :winkwink:

How is everyone elses day going so far??

Any news???


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh good luck mapleroo - its reassuring knowing that there is a chance lol -and also knowing your own body and having it confirmed too- very frustrating when you feel one way but FF decides something else lol

I wasn't going to test today at all... but I am awaiting my home shopping delivery any minute, and there are a couple of HPT strips on my shopping list lmao -so may have to give in when they arrive:haha:

I am so weak minded, give me a pack of biscuits and I will eat the whole lot, HPT in the house MUST pee on it lol

I have heard of ppl not getting positive results until weeks late, so I know it happens (someone I know was nearly 8 weeks preg before her HPT showed positive) but I still feel like this is probably rare, and if I were to get my BFP this month it would have shown by now :nope:

So maybe should just wait a few more days for AF to show (usually 27 days; but in the past year I have had 2 occasions when I was late 6days -both times convinced I was pregnant, and with IUD still in too :wacko:)

BABY DUST TO ALL XXX


----------



## Mapleroo

Any news wannabubba?


----------



## wannabubba#4

:nope:Lol nope - BFN this morning but still no :witch:

wish she'd just show so I could get on with next cycle :wacko:
Either that or some nice bold lines on a HPT lol:haha:

Feel out this month now though, all my symptoms have gone (apart from bigger boobs :shrug: - silver lining I did get to buy some nice new bras lol)

Hows things with you? Symptom spotting ? or waiting til AF late? Not long for you now xxx Good Luck xxx:dust::dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Yeah I was the same last month. Fine that I kept getting a BFN, just wanted the cycle to end so I could start fresh! 

So I am at 5dpo. I am trying not to obsess over everything as last cycle i completely convinced myself that I was pregnant. However, I do have A LOT of cheap sticks so I am going to start testing in a few days, just cause I can :) I continue to take my temps, but as this is my first month, I doubt it will give me any insight. Although I do love that I started as I can now confirm O, which I find very helpful.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Yeah I was the same last month. Fine that I kept getting a BFN, just wanted the cycle to end so I could start fresh!
> 
> So I am at 5dpo. I am trying not to obsess over everything as last cycle i completely convinced myself that I was pregnant. However, I do have A LOT of cheap sticks so I am going to start testing in a few days, just cause I can :) I continue to take my temps, but as this is my first month, I doubt it will give me any insight. Although I do love that I started as I can now confirm O, which I find very helpful.

I didnt want to obsess this time around so decide not to temp.. lmao but have been obsessing anyway and now obsessing over whether or not I even actually ovulated :shrug::shrug:

C'mon AF of BFP :wacko::wacko::wacko:

You POAS yet? I am waiting til tomorrow -I originally wasn't going to test until then (30th )because it was my papa's birthday and I like getting BFP's on memorable dates lol :flower::flower:

good luck

how's things with you Jem?


----------



## jem77

Wannabubba---my fingers are crossed for you! When is AF due? 

I'm hangling in there... Not sure when I O'd so I'll probably start poas at the end of the week. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Here we go again with another week. Hopefully there is lots of good news this week!


----------



## wannabubba#4

jem77 said:


> Wannabubba---my fingers are crossed for you! When is AF due?
> 
> I'm hangling in there... Not sure when I O'd so I'll probably start poas at the end of the week.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! Here we go again with another week. Hopefully there is lots of good news this week!

AF was due 25th Apr :cry: so tested 21st 23rd 25th and 27th BFN - Feel out now because surely a positive result would show by now?? :shrug::shrug:
But then I don't chart, so don't know when (or IF) I ovulated. 

I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries 12 years ago -went on to have DS#3 & DS#4 -after DS#3 was born my periods became as regular as clockwork and stayed that way until this last 10months when there has been a few blips (25day and 31day and33 day cycle) 'Normally' I am (or was...27days ). So not sure if its the effects of polycystic ovaries or just my age :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Not in any rush to fall pregnant this month, first cycle but I JUST WANT TO KNOW EITHER WAY Grrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha::haha::haha:

Thanks for asking xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> jem77 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabubba---my fingers are crossed for you! When is AF due?
> 
> I'm hangling in there... Not sure when I O'd so I'll probably start poas at the end of the week.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! Here we go again with another week. Hopefully there is lots of good news this week!
> 
> AF was due 25th Apr :cry: so tested 21st 23rd 25th and 27th BFN - Feel out now because surely a positive result would show by now?? :shrug::shrug:
> But then I don't chart, so don't know when (or IF) I ovulated.
> 
> I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries 12 years ago -went on to have DS#3 & DS#4 -after DS#3 was born my periods became as regular as clockwork and stayed that way until this last 10months when there has been a few blips (25day and 31day and33 day cycle) 'Normally' I am (or was...27days ). So not sure if its the effects of polycystic ovaries or just my age :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Not in any rush to fall pregnant this month, first cycle but I JUST WANT TO KNOW EITHER WAY Grrrrrrrrrrrrr :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Thanks for asking xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh man,I can't believe your still hanging!! Must be so frustrating:growlmad:
Maybe your body is too busy cooking a bunch of eggs to pop next cycle and you are going to end up with triplets:thumbup:

So are you going to temp this next cycle? As crazy as it has made me, I am really glad I started. 

Today is 8dpo and yes I have already tested:wacko: I tested on 6 and on 7, but 7 I used an OPK:shrug: Nothing today, meh, not really feelin' it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well AF arrived today (or thru night as working Nigh shift) - thought I would have been upset, but actually really glad -- it is now CD1 lol, and can start temping, however night shift temping is not so good lol -hope it still makes sense to FF 

Roll on, February baby for me please -hope my next cycle (s) aren't as long :(

Good luck with your testing xx


----------



## Mapleroo

Excellent! Well I am happy that you are happy and finally at day 1!!!
:dust:


----------



## jem77

Good luck to the start of a new cycle! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep was a bit down a few days ago, when my heart and head were both telling me I was out, so was just anxious for AF to arrive to get started again xxx


----------



## cookee

mapleroo said:

> Well his "tips" (other than being embarrassing!) weren't anything earth shattering. Mostly stuff that we have heard before...like don't BD 5 times a day, thats counter-productive, every other day around ovulation is best. But before ovulation (and if it's been a while) be sure and BD 1 or 2 days before so that you don't get old sperm (that wont get me pregnant, he said!). And the jewel of the bunch, the moment that made me wish the floor would open up and swallow me...if you don't feel like BDing to get some fresh sperm before ovulation, tell him to go into the bathroom and do it himself!!! I damn near died on the spot!


I know I'm referring to an old post in this thread (I only just started reading this thread today) .... but thank you Mapleroo for posting your doctor's "tips" ... as embarrassing as they may have been to sit and listen to! :dohh:

Being new to TTC, I didnt know half of the advice your doctor gave you ... so your posting his tips on this thread helped me out heaps! Thank you! 

Also glad to hear your son has recovered well from his seizure. :hugs:

Best wishes to everyone! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mapleroo

cookee said:


> mapleroo said:
> 
> Well his "tips" (other than being embarrassing!) weren't anything earth shattering. Mostly stuff that we have heard before...like don't BD 5 times a day, thats counter-productive, every other day around ovulation is best. But before ovulation (and if it's been a while) be sure and BD 1 or 2 days before so that you don't get old sperm (that wont get me pregnant, he said!). And the jewel of the bunch, the moment that made me wish the floor would open up and swallow me...if you don't feel like BDing to get some fresh sperm before ovulation, tell him to go into the bathroom and do it himself!!! I damn near died on the spot!
> 
> 
> I know I'm referring to an old post in this thread (I only just started reading this thread today) .... but thank you Mapleroo for posting your doctor's "tips" ... as embarrassing as they may have been to sit and listen to! :dohh:
> 
> Being new to TTC, I didnt know half of the advice your doctor gave you ... so your posting his tips on this thread helped me out heaps! Thank you!
> 
> Also glad to hear your son has recovered well from his seizure. :hugs:
> 
> Best wishes to everyone! :flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Aww Thanks Cookee! Glad you found them helpful. Good luck with this cycle and keep us updated :dust:


----------



## jem77

Just checking in to see how you ladies are doing???

Mapleroo, how's the POAS going?
Wannabubba, how's the temping?
Welcome Cookee!


I feel like I'm out.... I'm feeling very PMS..... I bit DH's head off for no reason this morning. That's always a sign that AF is coming. I've had a cold for the last few days, so I'm very tired and just not feeling right. Could be part of my crankiness. Just not feeling positive, which makes me sad. I'm looking forward to the weekend. We're supposed to have nice weather, so it will be great to get out and get some fresh air.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## wannabubba#4

jem77 said:


> Just checking in to see how you ladies are doing???
> 
> Mapleroo, how's the POAS going?
> Wannabubba, how's the temping?
> Welcome Cookee!
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm out.... I'm feeling very PMS..... I bit DH's head off for no reason this morning. That's always a sign that AF is coming. I've had a cold for the last few days, so I'm very tired and just not feeling right. Could be part of my crankiness. Just not feeling positive, which makes me sad. I'm looking forward to the weekend. We're supposed to have nice weather, so it will be great to get out and get some fresh air.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!

Hope you are okay Jem, PMS and preg symptoms can all be so similar IMO so do not get disheartened - think positive; it will be your month xxxx

CD2 today, temping commenced yday- AF tried to kill me by exsanguination day1lol but easing now - same thing happened last time I had my IUD removed -must be something to do with that :shrug::shrug: Hopefully my body expelling all the copper and getting ready to house a tiny growing bubba :thumbup:

welcome Cookie :flower:
Mapleroo - any luck hun? -you testing today?

baby dust to all


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry your under the weather Jem :( I hope the nice weather is able to lift your spirits. Im Australian, but have lived in Canada for 10 years. In the middle of April we hit our '6 months of nothing but snow' milestone. I get how crappy weather can get to a person ugh!

Despite not feelin' it this month, I do wish you lots of :dust:

Wannabubba, I hope the temping works out for you this month and things settle down with your cycle. How long does it usually take for lady bits to recover from an IUD? My GP was trying to talk me into getting one about a year ago...it just didn't sound very pleasant to me...But everyone that I know that has one really likes it.

So here I am at 10dpo. All I have at home for sticks are the ones I ordered from earlypregnancytests.com. I have the OPK's and the dippy HPT's (20miu/ml). As you know, like a crazed woman, I began testing at 6dpo using a HPT-BFN. I tested again at 7dpo w/HPT-BFN. Didn't test at 8dpo. Tested at 9dpo with an OPK-nothing. Tested this morning with both and got a super faint line on the OPK. This makes me happy (and confused) because I never ever got even a hint of a line before I ovulated-not even a squinter.:shrug: I tested 2xday from CD14 to 1DPO. I ovulated on CD20 (confirmed by FF with temp and CM). I actually thought that I got a dodgy batch of tests, or my body and the OPK's just don't jive. So imagine my surprise when I finally got a line on the OPK, today at 10dpo. I know that it still isn't considered a positive...well anything...at this point, but I am glad to see that it is picking up something. Trying not to symptom spot, but I am:dohh:So that is where I am at. Very early days yet. Not due for AF till sunday or monday...:flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo - I would highly recommend the copper IUD - I have had one fitted between pregnancies since DD born nearly 19 years ago. I have never tried mirena -my sisters both have and love it, I don't like the involvement of hormones personally.
Cant remember what happened with my DS#1 or DS#2- I know I did fall pregnant first cycle but cannot remember if had a bleed or not before, but with DS#3 I had my coil out mid cycle (so probably after ovulation), had my period about 2 weeks later (Massive bleed but only lasted about 24hrs in total -normally 4-5 days for me ) then was pregnant next month.

This time had my coil out CD5 (at the end of AF) -but don't know if this is typical of what happens post coil -obviously I am very lucky too have fallen pregnant so easily in the past :hugs:

Also IUD can be inserted at 6week post natal check; and is easier to insert then :haha::haha: (totally jumping the gun with this conversation haha)


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo - I would highly recommend the copper IUD - I have had one fitted between pregnancies since DD born nearly 19 years ago. I have never tried mirena -my sisters both have and love it, I don't like the involvement of hormones personally.
> Cant remember what happened with my DS#1 or DS#2- I know I did fall pregnant first cycle but cannot remember if had a bleed or not before, but with DS#3 I had my coil out mid cycle (so probably after ovulation), had my period about 2 weeks later (Massive bleed but only lasted about 24hrs in total -normally 4-5 days for me ) then was pregnant next month.
> 
> This time had my coil out CD5 (at the end of AF) -but don't know if this is typical of what happens post coil -obviously I am very lucky too have fallen pregnant so easily in the past :hugs:
> 
> Also IUD can be inserted at 6week post natal check; and is easier to insert then :haha::haha: (totally jumping the gun with this conversation haha)

Bahahaha! You already have us postpartum :haha: Love that your glass is half full:thumbup:


----------



## jem77

So, as I can't control myself, I POAS this morning (not the first time this month either :winkwink:) and there was either a cruel evap line or a VERY faint second line. Not the average person would even see it. Only us, very trained women who are in the world of TTC. Now, I'm gonna drive myself crazy for the next few days wondering. I want this SO bad, and the disappointment if it's an evap line will be horrible. :brat:

It's finally Friday.....off to work I go! Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

good luck hope it IS your BFP xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Yay!!!! So hope this is your time!!! All my fingers and toes are crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## jem77

Thanks ladies! But I am refusing to get my hopes up. Evap lines are cruel!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry Mapleroo -seen from the testing thread that AF got you - onwards to next month, good luck and keep your spirits up xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

jem have you got a pic to share ?


----------



## jem77

wannabubba#4 said:


> jem have you got a pic to share ?

I'm at work now....I'll see if I can figure out how to post pics tonight. It was faint.... Not sure if it would show up or not.


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Sorry Mapleroo -seen from the testing thread that AF got you - onwards to next month, good luck and keep your spirits up xxx

Oh thanks, :flower:I am fine. Just a bit perplexed about my LP, always just assumed it was longer:shrug: But this is why I started temping, so I could figure out my body. Hopefully this cycle things will run a little smoother :thumbup:


----------



## jem77

Wannabubba......Here's a test from after work. This one is darker than this morning fmu. Look positive or evap? I still can't let myself get excited.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mapleroo

jem77 said:


> Wannabubba......Here's a test from after work. This one is darker than this morning fmu. Look positive or evap? I still can't let myself get excited.

Looks like a BFP to me!!!! 

Congratulations Jem, sooo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## jem77

Thanks Mapleroo! My emotions are all over the place right now. I hope this is a sticky and can help to fill the hole in my heart. I am no where near over my MC, and while I know a new baby will never take e place of the one we lost, I hope it will help me to heal. I love being a mom, and want another baby so bad. 
Guess I have to go buy a digital tomorrow!


----------



## Mapleroo

Can't wait to see the photo of the digi!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

:happydance::happydance: I DO definitely see a line there Jem xxx (and I am rubbish at seeing them generally lol -didn't even need to enlarge pic)

Loads of sticky dust for you xxx

Congratulations :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jem77

Mapleroo said:


> Can't wait to see the photo of the digi!!

I just took these!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

That is so great Jem, so very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## jem77

Thanks ladies! Praying for it to be a sticky one! You ladies got me through this month! I have been so stressed with ttc but always looked forward to the new updates in this thread! Sending you both lots of baby dust! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jem - Hope to meet up with you again across in first tri ( at some point ) lol xxx

Happy and Healthy pregnancy wishes xx

Mapleroo- May BFP's for both of us -fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Be sure and keep us updated on your progress Jem. And like wanna, hopefully we will catch up again in the preggo thread. It was so nice meeting you!! Wishing you all the very best for your pregnancy :hugs:


----------

